# Lasse mich werben gegen Gold - Realm Theradras - Horde



## Gunro (11. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich suche jemanden, der mich gegen Gold als Freund wirbt.

 

Der zu werbende sollte:

 

- zur Horde gehören

- auf dem Server Theradras sein

 

 

Ansonsten gibt es keine Anforderungen. Den Levelbonus benötige ich nicht und ihr müsst euch auch nicht um mich "kümmern".

Ihr bekommt also dann das Mount + 1 Monat Spielzeit.

 

 

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch hier mit einer PN melden oder unter Erior#21103

 

Ich freue mich auf eure Nachrichten!!


----------



## Gunro (15. März 2016)

Huhu, gestern hat sich jemand gemeldet, also das Angebot ist geschlossen.


----------

